# Fable 3



## Miranda (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone else got this yet?! I got it and it's so awesome so far!!! I LOVE IT! The opening sequence was funny XD


----------



## Conor (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm defiantly going to get, really liked Fable 2 so this is a defiant buy for me.


----------



## Ciaran (Oct 26, 2010)

When it comes out on computer I'll look into it.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Oct 26, 2010)

Omg, Fable 3's already out?! =o Please tell me it's not an Xbox 360 exclusive ;~;


----------



## AndyB (Oct 26, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Omg, Fable 3's already out?! =o Please tell me it's not an Xbox 360 exclusive ;~;


It's on pc too, eventually.

Preordered, getting it Thursday. =D


----------



## David (Oct 26, 2010)

ill buy it next week. this week = force unleashed


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 26, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> ill buy it next week. this week = force unleashed


Force Unleashed comes out this week? :x

Dang I didnt know that. D:


----------



## Caleb (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll probably get it in a month or 2, Way to busy with New Vegas and Reach at the moment.


----------



## SockHead (Oct 26, 2010)

GOT IT! SO FUN!


----------



## Draco Roar (Oct 26, 2010)

I won't be getting it 'til Saturday. :/ /jealous


----------



## Zachary (Oct 26, 2010)

Wish I had $60 about right now.


----------



## Pear (Oct 26, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> ill buy it next week. this week = force unleashed


Don't do it, reviews say it's crap. It's worth a rent, not $60.


----------



## David (Oct 26, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reviews can suck my rooster like always. 4 hours in. its a lot of fun.


----------



## Pear (Oct 26, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That means you've got 2 hours left.


----------



## David (Oct 26, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


been playing since 5, its now 12 and ive still got a few missions left. ign also didnt even mention the new challenge mode. that you unlock parts of as you progress through the story.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 27, 2010)

Order dispatched, should be getting it tomorrow.


----------



## Miranda (Oct 27, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The people who reviewed it need shot. It's great.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 27, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's talking about Star Wars, not Fable.


----------



## Miranda (Oct 27, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHEW!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, Destructoid gave Fable a 5.5, I'm not getting it personally.


----------



## Hiro (Oct 27, 2010)

Gonna get it eventually. Not out here yet...

Wanna marry me Miranda? <3


----------



## SockHead (Oct 27, 2010)

What weapons are you guys using? The upgraded Hammer is bad ass!


----------



## AndyB (Oct 27, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Gonna get it eventually. Not out here yet...
> 
> Wanna marry me Miranda? <3


*censored.4.0* please! Get in line.


----------



## Miranda (Oct 27, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now now, he could be my third husband! haha! I want multiple husbands! Spread my love around Albion!


----------



## SockHead (Oct 28, 2010)

Do you guys know if there are multiple character files? I want to play through it again but don't want to delete my character. :/


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 28, 2010)

I want it, but I want it for PC... yay for delayed release >_>


----------



## AndyB (Oct 28, 2010)

Me and Miranda just had a baby... and she's already cheating on me.


----------



## Miranda (Oct 28, 2010)

I made out with the nanny right after we had a kid XD and I'm somehow married to someone else and I have no idea who...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Oct 28, 2010)

HNNGH I NEED THIS GAME

Here's hoping it comes to PC soon :L


----------



## gerardo781 (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks pretty fun.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 28, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I made out with the nanny right after we had a kid XD and I'm somehow married to someone else and I have no idea who...


Lolwut.


----------



## Miranda (Oct 29, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says I have two spouses, but then it also says Andy has 0. So I think it's just a glitch. I'm only married once.


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 29, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe your character just got reallyyyy drunk :3


----------



## SockHead (Oct 29, 2010)

Dedication: I'm keeping my Xbox on all night so when I wake up, my personal real estate would have enough money to fund Albions army so that none of my citizens die. :3


----------



## muffun (Oct 29, 2010)

Why can this not come to PC sooner ;-;

Very excited.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Oct 29, 2010)

My bro has it.

He really needs to go upstairs & play it so we can actually hear ourselves talk & watch TV.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 30, 2010)

Never played Fable.... Black Ops for me.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Oct 30, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Why can this not come to PC sooner ;-;
> 
> Very excited.


This


----------



## Miranda (Nov 7, 2010)

I need more people to marry.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 8, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I need more people to marry.


I would be willing but i cant buy Fable 3 right now D:


----------



## Miranda (Nov 8, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need more marriages and children!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 8, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need the game to be released on PC already!!!!!!1!!1!1!eleven.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 9, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go make more babies with Andy?


----------



## AndyB (Nov 9, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done and done. =)


----------



## Hiro (Nov 9, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor babies xD


----------



## AndyB (Nov 9, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are well looked after thank you very much.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 9, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naaw, they'll be happy when they get half-brothers/sisters


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 9, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see the babies shooting andy with his own rifle.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 9, 2010)

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GET HIM MUTANT BABIES!


----------

